# Cuyahoga river???



## InlandKid

I want to hunt the upper cuyahoga river for ducks but can't find if you can use a gas motor on your boat. I plan on putting in at 422 east of ladue. I've looked online and can't find a answer yes or no. Anyone here know the answer?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## freyedknot

yes you can . i hunted there with my 40 hp. launch at eldon russel and go south, north is shallow.


----------



## InlandKid

Where is eldon russel, I keep hearing of it. Is it north of 422?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## silverbullets

Yes. Head north on rapids Rd, first road east of ladue, it is about a mile or so down the road on the right


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## freyedknot

the boat /motor you can use depends on water level . so it is always best for ducks after recent rains. if no recent rain,then use a canoe or jonboat . some times you might have to go over/ under or around downed trees in the river. a smaller boat always works best though. OH ,and make sure you have extra shear pins with ya.


----------



## InlandKid

Thanks for the info guys I plan on using my 12ft Jon boat and going on Saturday. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## johnrude

2.5 miles north of 422 on the right you cannot miss the sign


----------



## freyedknot

at o dark thirty ,you can miss the sign.believe me.


----------



## InlandKid

haha how far down the road you get before you realized you passed it freyed? lake erie? haha its funny how we can know the area but take away the light and add some fog and its hard to get anyway


----------



## westbranchbob

if it still gets hit as hard as it used to might want to get there an hour before o dark thirty!


----------



## InlandKid

Thanks for the tip Bob, what would be the best way to hunt it. Set up somewhere with a few decoys or float it and jump shoot?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag

i would go down a ways till the river opens up more and set up some dekes,jumping them would work but the shoreline is a bear to get to brush an d swamp to get through if u knock one down, a dog would come in handy there. and with all this rain the river is up and there is water way off the main river, but give it a go and you,ll find what works for u after your first trip. good luck....


----------



## InlandKid

Thanks guys. Hoping to see my dad get his first greenhead this weekend, a hunt from the boat will be easier than wading the marshes for him. I'll let you guys know how it goes. Hopefully tomorrows north wind pushes some more down.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## westbranchbob

used to bowfish that section alot if you go downriver and I mean way downriver you'll pass an inlet on the right,them a fairly large opening on the left....keep going,some more twits and turns,some flodded timber on the right,some more on the left,heck if the water is up enough there will be flodded timber on every bend.Anyway you'll pass an inlet feeder on the left and then directly on the right will be a large mudflat,if the water is still up it will be a large opening with 6 to 10 inches of water covering it.If I was going to hunt thats where I would set up.Hey snag know the place I'm talking about?It's the back side on the island off rapids rd.Long float always told myself I'd hunt it one day but still haven't.Off well there it is for all to see have at it boy's!


----------



## InlandKid

If we go down that far I will let you know how we do. Only issue I don't want to run into is anchoring on the shore and having the shore not be public land so I printed off the ladue map from ODNR so I know what's public shore.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## westbranchbob

if you get down that far it's public,trust me I've walked in from the road,long walk.......LOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG walk,like if you're planning on doing it with decoy's and waders on you might want to train with a Kenyan six months before hand.Still a long boat ride too.Might be farhter than the rest of the crowd is willing to go though.Hmmmmmmm maybe I should rethink this thing again.


----------



## InlandKid

Good to know, I just don't want to have another incident like I did at killbuck last year!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## snag

inland kid, when wb bob said go way down stream it is way down almost to 422,i was in that area a few weeks ago and the water is up near the woods so the ducks could be anywhere,and on the west side down there is ladue property so all ok to hunt. wb bob, i know the area your talking about that would be a good spot wide open at that flat and ducks could see your coys,i was by the island a week or so ago man what a walk to see one squirrel,went back cross country and what a jungle toward the road, lots of deer sign in there.give me a ring sometime wbb...


----------



## InlandKid

O ok I thought it was south of 422. I planed on going past 422 but if I find it in the dark I will give it a try for sure. We should all set up a hunt there once. That river has to be awesome when everything else locks up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob

dang dude that is a hike for one nut muncher!Well if I ever get a day off I might get out but for now it's 7 days a week!I agree with snag that shoreline is covered up with oak and hickory,beech and pignut.Those ducks could be anywhere,but if you had an open spot kind of a loafing area per say and waited for the mid morning flight as they come back from feeding,well I think I've said enough....get out there and kill em let us know how ya do!


----------



## InlandKid

I appreciate your guys help and tips. Hard to get successful at waterfowl without knowing guys like you. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot

the river is pretty narrow south of 422. there is a horseshoe turn just down from the ramp that is a good place to hunt,and also around that corner is an open area w/ a beaver hut also a good area. way further down almost to 422 is another wide open area. hunt the open water on the river for your best luck. the first 1/4 mile from the launch is part of eldon russel park and NO hunting. if you can find a good area and park the boat .sit in the brush if possible. take a good spotlight with you . you'll need it.


----------



## InlandKid

Put the spotlight on charge last night. On my way out to Spencer now. Hopefully to get a few geese.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## InlandKid

Well Spencer left me empty handed this morning. There were about a dozen American cormorant flying around. Called in a flock of geese to about 80yrds then they turned.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## InlandKid

On my way home from a trip to the Cuyahoga. Got there and some guy was standing around. He told us he went to unload his boat and it floated down stream. We went and got it and brought it back to him then tried to get down to the mud flat. Man you guys were right about downed trees. So many that we couldn't get there but we found another spot. Saw woodies and geese and a flock of Mallards all hens. I got the Mallards to circle about three time then they locked up and I managed to take one. Thanks for the tips and helping me get me and my dad a nice trip he really enjoyed. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob

good job!Glad to see you got into em!


----------



## freyedknot

good job ,did you make it past the hard left turn in the river? if the water is high, you sometimes have to get out and walk the boat around the trees close to the shoreline,thru the flooded timber. any other bangin down there?


----------



## InlandKid

Got to the first split and found a nice opening. Heard some shooting sounded north of Russel park, two other cars beside us at the ramp.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag

good job, glad u got something and saw others looks like high water in the background, yep there is a lot of different log jams to weave through.


----------



## InlandKid

snag the water is way deep, once you leave the park and get to the first bench on the left, the water is all the way to the bench, there is no way to even walk to the bench haha. The water is everywhere you look, there are no banks. That area is nice and sure is relaxing. Snag if you go there send me a PM and I'll tell you the spot I went to.


----------

